# Can my ISP track me down if I use VPN



## Calin

Answer please!


----------



## larsch

Your ISP or the police?


----------



## Calin

larsch said:


> Your ISP or the police?


You think that I want to do this to download torrents, right?
Well no. I didnt sleep one night to watch WM29 stream and they called my dad and told him that if I will ever spend more than 3h daily on the internet they will block it until I will be 18.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

I am confused. Can you explain more?


----------



## Calin

AntimatterAsh said:


> I am confused. Can you explain more?


All I want is to know the answer to my question.
Nothing more


----------



## AntimatterAsh

CalinXP said:


> All I want is to know the answer to my question.
> Nothing more



I do not understand your question. Hence why I asked that I do not understand and that you need to explain so that I can understand. Unless you have been pirating something, your ISP has no reason to get you, if this is what you are implying.


----------



## tremmor

your answer is yes.


----------



## Calin

AntimatterAsh said:


> I do not understand your question. Hence why I asked that I do not understand and that you need to explain so that I can understand. Unless you have been pirating something, your ISP has no reason to get you, if this is what you are implying.


I have pirated things but they told my dad that I watched pornography videos on YouTube,they didnt told him anything about torrents/piracy.
If their problem was with torrents then I would stop pirating software.


----------



## Calin

tremmor said:


> your answer is yes.


Then is there any way to stop them spying me? Because their rule is too cruel.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

I don't know but talking about stopping your ISP monitoring potentially illegal activity (piracy) is against the forum rules, if that is what you are implying.


----------



## linkin

Porn on youtube, LOL! Good one.

Your ISP will see encrypted VPN traffic. That's about it. If they want to dig deeper, they'd be aiding the police or some other institution that would have a reason (and a warrant) to decrypt it and view the traffic.


----------



## Calin

linkin said:


> Porn on youtube, LOL! Good one.
> 
> Your ISP will see encrypted VPN traffic. That's about it. If they want to dig deeper, they'd be aiding the police or some other institution that would have a reason (and a warrant) to decrypt it and view the traffic.


Then Im going to get a network card.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

CalinXP said:


> Then Im going to get a network card.



What?

I thought a network card was just an ethernet card? How would that make any difference in the slightest?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Your ISP sucks.

You could try using Tor. https://www.torproject.org/


----------



## Calin

lucasbytegenius said:


> Your ISP sucks.
> 
> You could try using Tor. https://www.torproject.org/


----------



## Calin

AntimatterAsh said:


> What?
> 
> I thought a network card was just an ethernet card? How would that make any difference in the slightest?


I tought that if I use a NC I will be able to connect via wireless.


----------



## GaryCantley

This seems a classic case of asking a question but will only accept one answer.

When that answer is not forthcoming, the question will be asked in a variety of ways to see if the acceptable answer can be found.


----------



## G80FTW

CalinXP said:


> I tought that if I use a NC I will be able to connect via wireless.



It will connect wireless. But it wont change how the ISP can access it. Whether your connected wireless or wired, you are still connected to your modem which the ISP has full access to.

ISPs generally do not give a rats ass about what your doing on the internet unless you start consuming alot of bandwidth and data. And by alot, I mean probably over 500gb a month. Its at that point the ISP will question if you are doing something illegal, or if you are using it for a business. At which point you will receive a phone call most likely after they have already gone over where you have been on the internet and what data has been transmitted.

The only way to answer your question, which Im sure a few people have already said, there is NO way to hide from your ISP. They are called an internet service provider for a reason. Everything you access goes through them FIRST. Those programs and sites that hide your IP and such are designed to hide you from websites, not your ISP.  Its near impossible to hide from your ISP.  As soon as you are connected to the modem, they can see your device no matter what.

EDIT: Oh, and by the way you just admitted to committing a federal offense (at least in the USA it is) so I would stop while your ahead.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

G80FTW said:


> snip



^ this.


----------



## Calin

G80FTW said:


> It will connect wireless. But it wont change how the ISP can access it. Whether your connected wireless or wired, you are still connected to your modem which the ISP has full access to.
> 
> ISPs generally do not give a rats ass about what your doing on the internet unless you start consuming alot of bandwidth and data. And by alot, I mean probably over 500gb a month. Its at that point the ISP will question if you are doing something illegal, or if you are using it for a business. At which point you will receive a phone call most likely after they have already gone over where you have been on the internet and what data has been transmitted.
> 
> The only way to answer your question, which Im sure a few people have already said, there is NO way to hide from your ISP. They are called an internet service provider for a reason. Everything you access goes through them FIRST. Those programs and sites that hide your IP and such are designed to hide you from websites, not your ISP.  Its near impossible to hide from your ISP.  As soon as you are connected to the modem, they can see your device no matter what.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and by the way you just admitted to committing a federal offense (at least in the USA it is) so I would stop while your ahead.


Oh I am going to connect to a nearby unsecured wireless network, I did it from my PSP when I was 8 or 9.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

So first your talking about porn on youtube, then pirating, then an unsecured PSP network?

You really need to concentrate on one thing at a time in this post. It is really hard to keep up with.


----------



## Calin

AntimatterAsh said:


> So first your talking about porn on youtube, then pirating, then an unsecured PSP network?
> 
> You really need to concentrate on one thing at a time in this post. It is really hard to keep up with.


I mean I will connect to an unsecured network when Ill get a network card, as I did on my PSP


----------

